# Kill switch



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I dunno if this belongs in "technology" or here .. but, here I go.

I recently purchase a 2000 Camry. No, not for RS, just because I used to own one and it was the best car I ever owned.

I know that these cars are frequently stolen. It's easy.

I'm thinking of installing a 'kill switch' to maybe make it a little harder for a thief. I think I'll go with a switch to the ignition thru the fuse box. But, my question is ... where's a good place to hide it?
Any suggestions?
I think that 'under the dash' or 'glove box' is a little obvious ... 
watta ya'll think?


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

You bought a 20 year old car, and you’re worried about it getting stolen?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Seaside_Slider said:


> You bought a 20 year old car, and you’re worried about it getting stolen?


Oh yes.
The stats are what they are
One of THE most stolen cars is the Camry.

And, it's actually a 22 year old car.
With less than 50k miles on it.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Years ago had a kill switch in a pickup, it was mounted under the drivers seat

Another option is in the center console, easily concealed


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If you really want to be sneaky you could get a cheap Bluetooth switch so your car could only run if your phone was nearby. Sort of a poor man’s key fob.
2-Channel Bluetooth Relay Module, DC 12V 2Bit Self-Locking/Momentary Switch Timer Delay Controller w/APP Control 2-Channel Bluetooth Relay Module, DC 12V 2Bit Self-Locking/Momentary Switch Timer Delay Controller w/APP Control: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> Oh yes.
> The stats are what they are
> One of THE most stolen cars is the Camry.
> 
> ...


Just keep less than 5 gallons of gas in it, keep the desirability low.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Older cars are easier to steal than new cars, and the parts are worth a fortune. You’re right to worry.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

And when the wannabe thief finds out he can't start it, he goes ahead and trashes the car otherwise. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Just put an alarm on it. Secondary battery not hooked to the system other then a charge.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I dunno if this belongs in "technology" or here .. but, here I go.
> 
> I recently purchase a 2000 Camry. No, not for RS, just because I used to own one and it was the best car I ever owned.
> 
> ...


I have wanted to install one.
I think I would hide it inside the leather boot( in my car) for the gear selector. Where I could toggle or depress it via the boot surface,while it physically remains out of sight.

Another option COULD be an easily accessible switch for a vanity mirror light. Disable the light, use the switch to activate ignition kill.

You want it to be quickly accessible yet not obvious.

Another option could be a floor switch ( think old style headlight dimmer) concealed UNDER the carpet & activated by foot .
Rigged to a timer, this could allow an engine kill undectected happening 2 minutes AFTER a car jacking !

Let them get the Hell away from you, then become STRANDED !

Police could then find your car within a limited radius.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If you want to frustrate them and make them hang around for the police let the car start but disable the solenoid that unlocks the shifter. Would be handy for warming in the winter.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Put the Lyft and Uber stickers on them. No one will want it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Atavar said:


> If you want to frustrate them and make them hang around for the police let the car start but disable the solenoid that unlocks the shifter. Would be handy for warming in the winter.


I used to have a 3/4 ton truck, diesel engine.
Sometimes I wanted to let the engine run ... but worried about it getting stolen.

I had a kill switch put in that disabled the switch that allowed the gear shifter to work.
Worked fine.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Camry





https://www.theonion.com/toyota-recalls-1993-camry-due-to-fact-that-owners-reall-1819577805


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

What you need is a model rocket kit with an electric ignition and an electronic timer.

Drill a hole in your gas tank and run the ignition wires into the tank. Then attach the model rocket engine inside the tank.

Hook an electronic timer up to the ignition system triggered on a dead man switch under the dash.

Flip the switch on a 5 minute timer.


5 mintutes down the road the rocket engine ignites and sets off the gas tank.

BOOM dead man's switch.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberNLV said:


> https://www.theonion.com/toyota-recalls-1993-camry-due-to-fact-that-owners-reall-1819577805


Yea they just wanna sell new stuff.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> What you need is a model rocket kit with an electric ignition and an electronic timer.
> 
> Drill a hole in your gas tank and run the ignition wires into the tank. Then attach the model rocket engine inside the tank.
> 
> ...


Nothing like the smell of placenta on a hot summer day!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wrong thread buddy.
Delete ... quick.

ABORT, ABORT, ABORT

dayam, now I AM ON the wrong thread.
Good smoke ... hehehe. 
"Pack the bong again hunny."


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Back in the late 90's I had a kill switch that was foot activated just under the edge of the carpet. Rarely used it, however when I did it worked great and was easy to activate/deactivate. I did not know it was there when I bought the car, stumbled upon the pamphlet for it in the glove box one day and thought cool.

There was also a sticker applied under the hood near the fuse box something like "WARNING avoid costly repairs, vehicle equipped with hidden kill switch."


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Back in the late 80's in NYC. I had an rca plug in the side of the center console. When you put the jack I had on my key chain in the socket it would complete the circuit to the fuel pump. One day I had to go searching for the car, it was a mile away when it ran out of gas.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Back in the late 80's in NYC. I had an rca plug in the side of the center console. When you put the jack I had on my key chain in the socket it would complete the circuit to the fuel pump. One day I had to go searching for the car, it was a mile away when it ran out of gas.


Now THAT is a good idea.
I like switches that are hidden in plain sight.

When I was in college I had a 64 VW bug. They got stolen a lot because they were so easy to hotwire.
I put a 'push pull' switch using the same factory knob that was the ash tray. Knob pushed in cut power to the coil. Out, it ran just fine.
Right in plain sight.

It was tried a couple of times ... hotwired it and .. still couldn't get it to run.
I never locked the doors ... didnt want the windows broken to get in.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> I dunno if this belongs in "technology" or here .. but, here I go.
> 
> I recently purchase a 2000 Camry. No, not for RS, just because I used to own one and it was the best car I ever owned.
> 
> ...


Contact switch on the ashtray slider rails. Ashtray has to be pulled out to start the car.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> I dunno if this belongs in "technology" or here .. but, here I go.
> 
> I recently purchase a 2000 Camry. No, not for RS, just because I used to own one and it was the best car I ever owned.
> 
> ...


You can buy a remote kill switch alarm setup.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> You can buy a remote kill switch alarm setup.


Yea, I saw that.
Instead I bought a 'push-pull' switch. Used the dashboard dim switch and converted it. (Don't need to dim the dash lights). When it's IN and looking all normal, no power to the starter. When it's pulled out ... runs like a top.

Hidden in plain sight.

Cost .... $3.95 plus tax.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, I saw that.
> Instead I bought a 'push-pull' switch. Used the dashboard dim switch and converted it. (Don't need to dim the dash lights). When it's IN and looking all normal, no power to the starter. When it's pulled out ... runs like a top.
> 
> Hidden in plain sight.
> ...


Nice


----------

